# mp4



## CREAGA (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Ein Kunde möchte dass ich einen von mir erstellten Clip ihm ins mp4- Format konvertiere.
Habe Aftereffects 5. Doch das einzige Format das ich in AE finden kann ist mp3, kann ich
nun mein After irgendwie erweitern, dass ich auch das mp4 ausgeben kann?



Gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


CREAGA hat gesagt.:


> .....kann ich nun mein After irgendwie erweitern.....


Bestimmt.  

Dir fehlt vermutlich der passende Codec.
Da MP4 aber nicht MP4 ist (siehe dazu die verschiedenen Video-/Audioformate auf Wikipedia), kann man dazu keine klare Aussage machen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2007)

mp4 kann - wie DrDau schon sagte - Vieles sein.

Letztlich sind Divx und XVid auch mp4-Derivate, aber im AVI-Container.

Der beste Weg sollte sein, erstmal bestmöglich aus AE heraus zu rendern, und dann
mit einer eigenen Software den Feinschliff ins richtige Format vorzunehmen.

Siehe Hier:
http://mpeg4ip.sourceforge.net - Ups, not intended for Endusers ! 

http://archiv.chip.de/artikel/c1_archiv_artikelunterseite_17143431.html

mfg chmee


----------



## CREAGA (31. Januar 2007)

Also erstmal danke für die Hilfe!

Der clip besitzt keine Audio-Spur, ich möchte ihn jetz einfach als mpeg-4 aus AFX eportieren
(Datei=>Exportieren=>MPEG-4) der Film soll nicht gestreamt werden sondern einfach auf
den gängigsten Playern abspielbar sein. (so sagts der Kunde)
mir ist auch afgefallen, dass der exportierte Clip einen extremen Qualitätsverlust aufweist.
Mach ich da was falsch resp. welche sind die wichtigsten Parameter zur Qualitätssteigerung?


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2007)

Hehe, Mpeg4 gehört noch nicht zu den gängisten Formaten.
Was er auch immer mit Player meint, wenn es Rechner und DVD-Player
sein soll, gibt es eigentlich nur Mpeg2, das eine gewisse Konformität aufweist.

Weiterhin solltest Du Dir den Link durchlesen, den ich gesetzt habe, da ist
die Rede vom Konvertieren in ein Mpeg4-File, Video selbstredend.

Und Du solltest - um genau diese unkontrollierbaren und rechenaufwendigen Kodierungen
zu vermeiden - eine Videodatei aus AE herausrendern, und dann in das mp4-Format
kodieren.
Grund : Mit jeder Enkodierung muss AE auch das Compositing durchrechnen, das ist
unnötig. Also einem Programm die reine Umkodierung nach mp4 überlassen.

Achja, Man könnte Geld für einen professionellen H264/Mpeg4-Encoder ausgeben,
also erfahre doch lieber Genaueres über die Abspielgeräte.
Aktuelle Billig-DVD-Player spielen AVI-Divx/XVid-Videos sauber ab.

mfg chmee


----------



## CREAGA (31. Januar 2007)

Hy,

Hab die Aleitung in der CHIP-online mal durgearbeitet, jedoch bleib ich beim folgenden Punkt hängen: 
"Schritt 3: Video und Audio mixen
Öffnen Sie die mp4UI.exe und geben Sie im Reiter »Options« unter »External Tool« den Pfad zur mp4creator.exe der MPEGip-SOftware ein."

Bei mir gibts kein "External Tool" wo ich den Pfad eingeben könnte. (anhang)


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2007)

Ich kann Dir da nicht weiterhelfen, da ich es nicht benutze. Aber hast Du nicht oben
gesagt, dass Du eh keine Audiospur hast ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## CREAGA (31. Januar 2007)

Ja das hab ich gesagt, doch das Problem ist, dass ich die "mp4creator.exe" nicht ins mp4UI 
laden kann , da eben dieses "external"-Ding (welches zum Laden der obigen .exe nötig ist) nicht forhanden ist und somit schlussendlich die nötigen Programmdaten zum erstellen des mp4 fehlt...
scheint was faul zu sein, entweder mein Hirn, oder das Programm.

gruss


----------



## 27b-6 (1. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Da geb' ich doch auch gerade mal meinen Senf ab. Wie Großmeister CHMEE schon sagte ist das mp4-Format alles andere alles weit verbreitet. Einer meiner Kunden wollte das auch mal und ich habe ihn davon überzeugt sich für das WMV-Format (in der Version 7) zu entscheiden.
Der Grund ist das jeder XP-Rechner (und die meisten haben dieses BS) dieses Format auf jeden Fall abspielen kann; bin nicht sicher ob MP4 ohne einen zusätzlich zu installierenden Encoder funktioniert. Außerdem ist die Qualität meistens ausreichend und die Dateien sind relativ klein.
Aus AE 5 ist aber auch hier keine direkte Ausgabe möglich; aber den Windows Media Encoder gibt's für lau.
MP4 habe ich persönlich nur einmal gemacht - mit dem QT-Player PRO exportiert. Hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.

Grüße und eine produktiven Arbeitstag noch


----------



## CREAGA (1. Februar 2007)

heu

ja wenn das so ist, werd ich wohl jemanden überzeugen müssen...
Welche encoder-Version kannst mir empfehlen ?  V7.1 oder V9.0


----------



## 27b-6 (1. Februar 2007)

Wie gesagt, ich benutze die Version 7, weil die auf jedem XP-Rechner läuft, ist schon vorinstalliert. Für höhere Encoder-Versionen müsste der Kunde ein Update machen.
Je nach Inhalt verwende ich Qualitätsbasiertes VBR-Encoding für hauptsächlich grafische Elemente bzw. CBR-Encoding mit einer Datenrate von 8000 kbits, aber damit solltest Du am besten selbst lieber ein bisschen rumexperimentieren, von wegen Dateigröße-Bildqualität-Verhältnis.

Viel Glück bei der Überzeugungsarbeit.


----------

